# 6th months old and suddenly AGGRESSIVE. Worried.



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm curious why has your puppy not been to training classes yet when he is 6 months old? This is a big piece of the problem.

This puppy isn't aggressive, he's unruly, undisciplined and not getting enough aerobic exercise. What you are seeing is overflowing energy that he doesn't know how to handle properly because he's never been taught. I'm betting your backyard is full of holes from him digging because you send him out there to play and run around and he gets bored and starts digging. They do this to burn off energy and entertain themselves when they have no one to play with. You are going to need to completely re-vamp the puppy management style at your house.

My first question is who are your training classes with? They need to be with someone who has plenty of real life experience with training and managing active large breed sporting dogs. Retrievers have some pretty unique instincts that translate into behaviors that you won't run into if you're training a sheltie or a poodle. A very seasoned person will have an understanding that the average pet trainer may not. I would contact a local dog training club or Golden Retriever club and ask for a referral to someone who can give you a few private lessons NOW before you lose any more time. This is critical. Letting this behavior become more ingrained while you wait another month for classes to begin is going to make your job harder. Look at those private lessons as an investment in the future of your dog. It's that important.

My 2nd question is what kind of AEROBIC exercise (leaving him panting and flopping down on the floor exhaused) does he get on a DAILY basis? Your dog's behavior is getting worse and worse because he is growing into a teenager who is pushing the envelope, seeing what he can get away with and also because he is approaching his physical prime and he needs an outlet for his incredible energy. Golden Retrievers are hunting dogs who were bred to run, swim, retrieve in short intense bursts of energy with brief rest periods in between, all day long. As suburbanites, (myself included) we have brought these dogs into a lifestyle that is not suited to them. A leash walk around the block is not appropriate exercise, physically or mentally, for these dogs. It's our responsibility to provide the work they need to be healthy and happy family members. Your dog needs mental and physical exercise every single day of the week to be a good citizen.

What kind of schedule is your dog on with sleeping? Is your family gone all day? You have to work to keep a roof over your head, that's understandable, but if your dog is sleeping in his crate 8 hours every night, waking up to eat and go out for an hour in the morning before the household has to leave him alone while they go about their daily life, it's unreasonable to expect the dog to spend up 14-18 hours a day alone, sleeping in a crate or pen, and then be content to lay under the kitchen table when the family gets home from work. This dog is so wound up and desperate for play and attention that he literally can't contain himself. For the next 3 years, you need to understand that this dog is going to need attention and work much of your free time. He will be a full time project if you really want to make him be the awesome dog he is capable of being.

He isn't aggressive, this is nothing to do with him not being neutered, it's about training, exercise and management. He needs to be a full time project right now or you're going to have a disaster on your hands.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Nolefan pretty much said it all. He's not being aggressive, he's being a bratty teenager. I would look for an obedience class you can take him to. He needs an outlet for all his energy, the physical energy but also mental energy. He's a smart boy and he's bored. He's making up his own games and they're not fun ones for you. It may be raining and nasty outside but he still needs good exercise, a run in the backyard for a short while isn't enough, not at this age. Keep us updated!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

To start working on this behavior today, put a cheap 4 foot walmart leash on him and have him drag it around the house full time. Use this to control him when he starts going bonkers. You can step on the leash so it is "self-correcting" when he tries to jump on you, or if you can't get your foot on it fast enough, you can grab it and pull him off of you or someone else. When you reprimand him, don't get loud and shout, use a low, gruff tone of voice and give him a very firm "eh-eh" "knock if off" so he knows you are very displeased. Do not act excited, it will only rile him up more. Be calm and firm. You are in charge and he is NOT allowed to put his mouth or teeth on you. 

I know it's no fun to take a dog out in the 40 degree rain. Its happening at my house right now. You're simply going to have to bundle up, invest in a pair of muck boots from walmart, and stock up on 'dog towels' and you are going to have to suck it up and take him outdoors in any weather. He has got to have exercise every single day of the week. Find a place to hike with him, buy a 30 foot long line (use this with boots and gloves so you don't get skin burns) Find a fenced in soccer field, school play ground, church grounds etc. anywhere you can start working on him fetching and getting to run. 

Teaching him obedience and self control is the key to being able to take him places and get involved with some activities to challenge him mentally (agility or field training etc.) A good trainer can help you work on these things. There are also excellent videos on youtube you should be able to watch. kikopup has training videos and you can start with basics as though he were a young puppy and since he has a good appetite, you can use food to reward him and I suspect you will be amazed at how quickly he will learn. Be consistent. Start setting boundaries and don't let him get away with things, consistent enforcement of rules is crucial with both dogs and children.


----------



## LawDogMom (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

While reading the OP I was reminded of our first Golden . . . very high energy, always ready to go and very mouthy. We had no experience in how to deal with a pup like that and it was a challenge for an extended period of time but the period from about 5 to 7 months was particularly challenging. A trainer told me that this is the most common age for a dog to be surrendered . . . they're past the cute puppy stage, have grown larger, and are into their adolescence, testing everything. We stuck it out with him and he turned out to be "the best dog ever."

A few thoughts:

Is the pup getting enough exercise on a daily basis? It makes a tremendous difference. Off leash running and play is great for burning off excess energy. It's really true that "a tired dog is a good dog". 

Is anyone playing rough with the pup? Sometimes kids or teenagers or even adults who enjoy physical contact with the dog will do this. If so the pup is learning that playing rough with a human is ok. At this stage the pup should be learning consistently no jumping and no mouth on a human, ever.

You have to teach the dog how to interact with you, encouraging good behavior and discouraging inappropriate behavior. If you're not sure how to do this I'd really suggest getting into a basic good manners training class with the dog asap. While it's good for the dog, it will teach you how to work with the dog and helps strengthen your bond. Practicing the training at home is important and the mental stimulation of training burns off some of that energy.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You're getting some good advice. I hope it helps.


----------



## LawDogMom (Jul 20, 2016)

TheZ's said:


> While reading the OP I was reminded of our first Golden . . . very high energy, always ready to go and very mouthy. We had no experience in how to deal with a pup like that and it was a challenge for an extended period of time but the period from about 5 to 7 months was particularly challenging. A trainer told me that this is the most common age for a dog to be surrendered . . . they're past the cute puppy stage, have grown larger, and are into their adolescence, testing everything. We stuck it out with him and he turned out to be "the best dog ever."
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input! As far as exercise, we live right across the street from a large park. We take him there almost nightly and play fetch for as long as he will play. He runs himself out and is nearly asleep by the time we leave. Usually, this helps a ton and has been the best thing for him. As we have learned, a tired dog is a well-behaved dog. I think the rain the past few days has really what's been keeping him pent up with energy. No one plays rough with him, as its often my significant other and I, and I know neither of us do that. We have done our best teaching what is and is not appropriate behavior, or so I thought. I thought we were doing well, but his behavior this week has made me reevaluate that, which was the backbone of my concern. We haven't really had many behavior issues up until the last week, which has left me searching with what the problem could be. This is our first puppy, so we are learning through trial and error. We have decided it is time for training classes, and it looks like we are going to need to schedule him earlier than we planned. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not going to make any assumptions about what may or may not be happening with your situation, but going to suggest spending some time teaching behaviors that require some mental challenges, and help to teach impulse /self control - it may take some practice but dogs can learn it. When our dogs have not had the opportunity to learn and practice behaviors that are appropriate, they will choose for themselves, and it can be behaviors that we would prefer they not preform. 
Help him learn how and what 'to do' - to sit to greet, to fetch a toy when you come in the door, 
Start by rehearsing and rewarding known behavior, sit, down, stay/wait (building duration) , spend some time teach tricks - touch, weave, spin, crawl. Teaching him to use his mind:101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training, can work to use the body and brain, and long run, help to achieve a more settled and predictable dog. Self control exercises, go to a mat, leave it , take it (waiting for permission) can go a long ways to bring calm to chaos. 

Focus on teaching him what you want him to do instead of the unwanted behavior.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Lawdogmom, I'm not sure why you didn't answer my questions other than you weren't expecting to hear opinions that you didn't agree with. It was not my intention to criticize you, constructively or otherwise. I was simply reading your description of what was going on, basing it on my own life experience (I've raised 4 Golden Retrievers and 1 rough collie as an adult and I have 3 children ages 10,14,19) and responding in as clear a manner as possible on what is an extremely serious topic. I did not attempt to sugarcoat my response to you because your charges of aggression toward your puppy are taken very seriously on this forum. It's a label that can cause a dog it's life and often does. When someone comes here and says a puppy is aggressive, it is always possible that there is a mental, genetic defect with the dog. However, when it is a puppy, and it shows up at this age out of the blue, it is pretty much always the result of the way the dog is being raised. It's just a fact. You have plenty of time to fix the problem, but you're going to need to act quickly and be very serious about it. In previous posts you mention many times that puppies require patience, that is true, especially when they are young. However your puppy has reached the age where babying and being patient with his behavior is going to be a risk to his future. 

I have a pretty good idea that most of us had absolutely no idea what we were getting ourselves into when we brought a Golden Retriever puppy home the first time. Reading through your previous posts shows me that you are probably someone who is educated, conscietious and loves her dog. However I also saw that this is your first time raising a puppy, you are busy and have been having problems with some of the basics, which again, I believe most of us have had happen to some degree. I hope you will not wait to get some help, professional private lessons asap.


These are the links to your previous posts that led me to believe that you are seriously misreading your dog's behavior when you mention the term "aggressive":

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/423569-im-getting-no-joy-out.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/428210-digging.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/432057-holes-holes-more-holes.html


----------



## LawDogMom (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for your response, nolefan. I agree that I have likely been misreading my dogs behavior. Truthfully, I thought what I was doing was right. Our puppy is my life other than when I'm not at work. I've read so many conflicting opinions about misbehavior and a lot of it ranges from "it's puppy behavior" to "it's a serious problem." I guess I've been mistaken as to what approaches I've been taking, what behaviors mean what, and what things are signs of problems. Thank you for your suggestions and help.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with the others - it sounds a lot more like bratty behaviour than aggression. Training is essential for big, energetic dogs like Goldens - preferably starting with puppy classes, but if not, as soon as possible. It will allow you to create "desirable" behaviours that you can ask for each time he jumps up or play bites. What you describe sounds like the kind of stuff a dog would do just because it can. Once you learn how to modify his behaviour, you'll be fine.

Look for classes that use positive (reward-based) methods, not punishment-based methods. Training will be more fun for both of you, and you'll get better results.

Good luck, hope it works out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LawDogMom, I hope you're not going into panic mode, it's never too late to start training regardless how old your dog is. Yes it might be easier to start at an early age, but the thing I want to point out or emphasize, it's not too late..... you're boy will become the boy you want with time, training and lots of patience. 

Hang in there......


----------



## LawDogMom (Jul 20, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> LawDogMom, I hope you're not going into panic mode, it's never too late to start training regardless how old your dog is. Yes it might be easier to start at an early age, but the thing I want to point out or emphasize, it's not too late..... you're boy will become the boy you want with time, training and lots of patience.
> 
> Hang in there......



Thank you, Carolina Mom, for the encouraging words. I think I was panicking a little bit because I was so convinced I was doing the right things. We were going to put him in training classes after the Holidays, but after much research within the past few hours, I have decided that its definitely time to start asap (whenever I can get him in to someone reputable). We are still learning with him day by day, but we love the journey! Thank you again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've had dogs all my life, I'm on my 3rd Golden. My current boy I adopted him when he was 2 from my County shelter. I knew basically nothing about his background, he was turned in as a stray but he apparently belonged to someone at some point in time because he knew basic commands. I adopted him after my bridge boy who was my first Golden passed at 15.5, I'd forgotten how full of it these young boys could be. My bridge boy was full of it when he was young, but he was a great dog. Because of him i will always have Goldens. My current boy will be 8 in March, he's been the easiest dog I've ever had. Goldens are very eager to please, you just need to channel their energy and stimulate their minds. 

Once your boy starts training, keep up with his exercise needs and as he matures, you're going to see a great boy and all of this in time you'll forget about completely.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I agree this sounds like bratty behavior not aggression. To tell you the truth it may very well be the weather if you haven't been able to get out. Chloe is s very good Walker and well behaved. But the weekend of thanksgiving it gets very busy. She is home allt by herself because my brother in law is highly allergic. So they always stay at my other sisters house. Mom came home after thanksgiving dinner to walk and feed her. She said on the way back she wanted to jump and shake the leash. She never does this. It was just she had a very hard day and didn't get the attention. It happens once in awhile when life gets busy. And she is 1.5. So I would try to find some things to do in the house and see if that helps.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not going to pile on the advice here, because you have gotten plenty. And to reiterate, it is not too late to train. Maya is my first golden, and truly, within a week or two, I felt terrible because I had no idea what to do about playbiting and everything else a golden displays. I will also admit that while I did not go through the lengths of training that I should have (trying to make up for it now), there were some things that were so important to me that I trained repeatedly, and still do over the normal course of my day to day interactions with Maya.

For example jumping is a huge issue for me. And Maya would jump excitedly every time I came home. So I made it a habit of not acknowledging her when I walked through the door. No eye contact, no babying, no nothing. I would turn my back to her and wait 3,5,10 seconds before she calmed down and sat down. Then I would turn around and pet her. When I used to make eye contact and push her off, I did not realise I was rewarding this unwanted behavior.

The only reason I am giving the example above is to show that sometimes in spite of our best intentions we reward unwanted behavior. And that our dogs are so eager to please us and receive love in return, that they will listen and want to be trained to co exist with us. So make a list of the unwanted behavior, seek out help via the internet or through a professional trainer, and start practicing consistently. 

Training can be interspersed with fun games. For example when we play fetch and Maya brings back the ball, sometimes I will ask her to stay, maybe put her in a down position, ask her to touch my hand, and only then, throw the ball again. Same applies to tug; I'll get Maya really wound up, then ask her to drop the tug toy, then ask her to wait while I pick it up, then ask her to take after an interval of a few seconds. It takes some time, but it works, especially when the reward is more play.

So don't be discouraged. For us first time owners it is easy to mistake normal puppy behavior for aggression. I know I did so. Just figure out the problem areas and devise a method to train your dog out of those bad habits.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Just want to offer my support. 

I brought home my first Golden puppy almost 2 years ago. At 4.5 months, after having done everything else "by the book" he would suddenly jump and bite during walks. You will find a million panicked posts by me. 

First of all, this is WAY more common than you'd ever suspect, right at this age. It's called "jumpy mouthy" behavior and isn't aggression. My wise trainer pointed out that aggression is usually to create distance and we well know that our dogs doing this are seeking interaction. Start researching "calming signals" and other ways that dogs communicate. You will get a better understanding of what you are seeing. It's fascinating!

We started training class within a few weeks of bringing our puppy home, but training at home began immediately! Just know you are training your dog all the time but be aware that it should be intentional or the training can go wrong . . .

My dog just turned 2 and he is an absolutely amazing young boy. He passed his CGC last month. My friends and family are in love with him. He has an incredibly soft mouth now and and is careful with it. He still has his great sense of humor and gets into mischief to keep us laughing. But now I trust him implicitly and he's become a bomb-proof dog. He can still get exuberant but his arousal level is kept in check, which is key.

Don't panic, keep training, have patience, and then get yourself an "I survived my adolescent dog's behavior" T-shirt at the end of it all! You will have a wonderful dog!


----------

